

Mezzanine 1.1 and Cartridge 0.5 (Django CMS and Ecommerce platforms) released - stephen_mcd
https://groups.google.com/group/django-users/browse_thread/thread/e7f55c29b203e75e

======
Bootvis
Can someone tell me about their experiences with it?

~~~
emilepetrone
I'm using both on Tindie.com (an Etsy for homemade tech) and love them. I
looked at the other Django ecommerce platforms, and they are honestly no where
near Cartridge/Mezzanine interms of usability and ease for the administrator.
Satchmo is the best known Django ecommerce platform. It has a lot more
functionality out of the box (shipping & payment modules come already
integrated), however apart from that, it is a headache.

If you are looking for something that has the basics down (cart, product
details, customizable payment system), Cartridge and Mezzanine are the way to
go IMO

~~~
pajju
Do check out LFS - Lightning Fast Store, eCommerce Solution on Django - with
Full front end too(jQuery)

Its one of the best Django solutions I've come across.

I've worked with other bigger bloated eCommerce solutions - Magento, Opencart,
Zencart. But LFS is seriously fast. Clean, well written code and stable.

I'm also using LFS here[1] for a furniture shop.

[1] <http://www.livinstyleindia.com/> (Its been a week since the site went
Live)

~~~
ddorian43
The site title is still LFS. Also the blog menu item is highlghted most of the
time. Also the stars need to be transparent.

~~~
pajju
Thanks, there are lot many things to fix. :)

~~~
jyap
On the plus side, the model on the home page is smokin'.

